
Reddit has joined the ad tracking network universe - Dim25
https://littlebiggy.org/viewSubject/p/4756261?gotoPost=klwrIMN6
======
Dim25
Disable tracking here:
[https://www.reddit.com/personalization?done=true](https://www.reddit.com/personalization?done=true)

~~~
downrightmike
Thank you. You have to opt-out, because there is no opt-in. Is there a list of
common websites and where to disable tracking?

